# Me & Gunner: The Best of 2008!!



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome vid! i love gunner.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

haha thanks! he's such a good horse


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

hehe no prob. Looks like he enjoys jumping!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

He _loves _it! I've actually had people come up to me at shows and be like, 'Wow, you guys look like you're having a blast out there!' haha


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I could believe that!lol. He's superman! I can't wait till me and diamon start showing! i've only taken him to one show and he came 2nd out of 13 horses!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow that's really good for his first show! At my first show with Gun, I don't even think we placed haha. But then Gunner's kinda a crap mover :lol:


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

he's a stunner! he moves okay to me when he's jumping the jumps. keep it up lol.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks! ^_^ Yea, he's got a nice jump, but his flat is kinda ugly xD he's got very little hock action and he's got a tiny little stride. My trainer neglected to tell me that because of his lack of hock action, she thought we'd never get our changes. But I showed her! A little more work and he'll be automatic!! haha. We get our butts served to us on a silver platter during the hacks :lol:


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

thxs! awww gunner isn't a crap mover.lol. you could work on that anyway.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ that's true, and he is getting a little better, we're going for dressage training sometime this winter, but he is never gonna be a 10 mover haha.


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah diamon is the same way. i need to start getting more into dressage.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

flat work is sooo boring though haha. If i can't jump I go on the trails or something, I can't just do flat work. On the days that I do, I always jump one jump afterwards as a reward :lol: I don't know what I'm gonna do at an all dressage barn haha


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll make it through! lol


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww he looks like he enojoys doing what he does! Hes a nice lookin horse by the way


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's a cutesy. He looks quite content doing anything you ask of him eh. Great video  Love year end pics and videos like that.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks both of you! :] He loves to please and he loves to jump ^^


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

he has a over reach a little bit, but just throw some over reach boots on him. but you guys look great!


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

you two are so cute together, and I adore Gunner!
You look like you are having a blast. =]


In one of the vids you left one of the rails sitting up there but had it down... You might want to go ahead and take the rail all the way off and just set it close to the base of the jump... only reason I mention it is because I have seen a horse go over a jump where they just set one en of the rail down on the ground and left the other end just setting on there and the horse jumped it really awkward and knocked his foot into it and ended up tripping over the jump and going down on the other side. I would hate to see that happen again!


----------

